# Vermont Property



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Not affiliated in any way, I was browsing craigslist and saw it: https://vermont.craigslist.org/grd/d/hardwick-farm-for-sale/7139590357.html


----------



## MJR (Apr 2, 2020)

Property taxes in VT are pretty high. I’ve know a few people to leave the state because of it. I don’t even want to imagine what someone would have to pay every year for this property.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

They are pretty high. But if you file as a primary resident, form HS-122, with the state and make below a certain threshold, you get money deducted off your taxes. My spouse and myself get almost $1000 deducted from our total bill. There are a few I know in town who get 100% of their taxes paid for and even get money back, though that isn't the norm.


----------



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

This is good to know. Vermont is one of our top choices but the property taxes (outside of current use) can be prohibitive. 

If you happen to know, or know anyone who knows about subdividing land up there. I have some questions about whether one could buy land that isn't in current use, subdivide the land, and partition a chunk of it for current use. As opposed to the whole thing sans 2 acres. 

I feel like there has to be a compromise in there somewhere. So one could get the tax reduction on a big portion of the total acreage and still have a fair amount to do with as one will.


altair said:


> They are pretty high. But if you file as a primary resident, form HS-122, with the state and make below a certain threshold, you get money deducted off your taxes. My spouse and myself get almost $1000 deducted from our total bill. There are a few I know in town who get 100% of their taxes paid for and even get money back, though that isn't the norm.


----------



## jr23 (Sep 3, 2013)

it is listed near the top of not a place to retire in. too expensive and not to senior citizen friendly that the gov not the people


----------

